# Bring back to life the front end of our Hymer ....please



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

We are putting to bed our Hymer for a couple of months but before we do I would quite like to clean up the front. I assume its fibre glass or plastic moulding which has "dulled" over the years. Can anyone tell us what is the best cleaner to bring it back to life.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I would love to know what to use too.
Someone said there is a polish suitable for plastic/fibre glass boats but I can't remember the product name or where to get some.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I used Mer on my fibregalss A/S Talisman for over 7 years. When I finally buffed it up for the last time before selling it, it gleamed!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

cooder,

Safer if you avoid silicone on GRP. Autoglym is good, even though not totally silicone free I believe. Mer is popular, but too hard work for me in removing it from where it shouldn't go. For a purist's approach to GRP polish, use dedicated yachting/ boating polishes. See:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6803-0-days0-orderasc-.html

I don't have much GRP, and after using Autoglym for a number of years, I have now moved to Meguiars products, which I think are more advanced. I understand Autoglym have a new range in development to catch up.
http://shop.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=G12718&tp=0

Dave


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I would agree that Meguiars have now got the edge on Autoglym, having used both and Autoglym for years, at the moment I am a Meguiars convert.
However neither should be used on GRP as they both contain silicone, which is known to damage the GRP gelcoat over time. For the GRP I use a GRP boat cleaner and polish in one called 'Starbrite one step Heavy Duty Cleaner Wax' it is fairly easy to use but needs a little more elbow grease than the previous mentioned. It is obtainable from many yacht chandlers and is extremely effective.
I did not realise what was causing the dulling and chalk like coating on my GRP, this no longer occurs using Starbrite.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I am using Internationl Paint products after reading about them in MMM some time ago. After seven+ months it still seems to be protecting well.

http://www.yachtpaint.com/uk/product_guide/new_products/default.asp#CP189428

John 8)


----------



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for the help.

Cooder


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi paulway
Where did you get the starbrite from please, sounds like it could be worth a try?

Keith


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kands

I got the Starbrite from Mailspeed Marine we have one of their outlets fairly local to us but they do mail order via:-
Internet www.mailspeedmarine.com
Mail order 08456 581470
e-mail [email protected]

The catalogue Number is MD389632 and costs £16.99 thats for nearly one litre.
The main benefit is it is a H/D cleaner and polish in one so you only have to do the job once, not cut back clean then polish, thats why you need a bit more elbow grease.

They do a good catalogue with all sorts of handy things, obviously boat orientated, but it is surprising what is transferable!!
They do all sorts of GRP cleaners, stain removers and polishes, but Starbrite was what was recommended to me when I described the effects on one of our GRP panels, (it had taken on a creamy brown stain apparently caused by pollution after holidaying on the Rhine between the river and the railway!!!).
If you have a severe problem Starbrite also do a Fibreglass Colour Restorer which is MD 381816 and costs £10.99 for just under half a litre but the guy in the shop said that you would only need that in severe cases of fading and colour loss.


----------

